# News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?



## System (29. Oktober 2007)

*News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,619073


----------



## Jay-Py (29. Oktober 2007)

*News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Dann mache ich mal den Anfang:

Mein System:

*CPU:* AMD Opteron 185 (2x 2,6 GHz)
*RAM:* 2 GB Ram (MDT DDR-400)
*Grafikkarte:* Leadtek Geforce 8800 GTS mit 640 MB
*Grafikkarten-Treiber:* Nvidia ForceWare Release 169 BETA
*Betriebssystem:* Windows Vista (mit allen aktuellen Updates)
*Auflösung:* 1280*1024
*Grafikeinstellungen:* High (alles)
*Antialiasing (AA):* nein
*Anisotrope Filterung (AF):* nein

Bis auf leichte Slowdowns bei hohem Gegner aufkommen, kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Bin daher recht zufrieden mit der Performance auf meinem Rechner und lasse die vorbestellung daher ganz bestimmt bestehen


----------



## lucdec (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Schei.....   


Naja, alles bis auf die Texturen, die Objekte, die Shader und das Post Processing die auf Medium stehen, alles auf Low.

Auflösung: 1280 x 1024  -> 1024 x 768 bringt zwar mehr FPS sieht aber kacke aus, und im Fenster will ich nicht spielen.

Naja, wenn ich den Himmel schaue ca. 70 FPS    , im Spielgeschehen zwischen 15 und 25.....nicht wirklich das Wahre.

Wenn ich die Shader ganz runterdrehe, hab ich natürlich über 30 FPS, jedoch, sieht es dann GAAAAAAANZ anders aus, (versuchts mal).


----------



## neukrapohl (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Demo läuft bei mir einwandfrei bis auf ein kleines Problem: Die 3. Maustaste wird nicht erkannt bei Logitech MX 500 - und das ist etwas nervig. Kennt jemand ne Lösung ?

Intel Core 2 6600 @ 2,4 GHz
2 GB RAM
Windows XP SP 2
Leadtek GeFORCE 8800 GTS 
alle Einstellungen High

keine Hänger, keine Fehler, TOP-Perfomance auch mit DX9


----------



## Bernd15 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Also bei mir kann ich die demo irgendwie nicht installieren wenn ich die exe datei doppelt anklicke läd und läd mein pc aba es passiert nichts bis dan dasteht keine rückmeldung. kann mir vllt jmd helfen?
Mein System:
AMD Athlon X2 4200+
1,5 gb DDR2 677
Geforce 8800gts 320mb
Windows Xp Prof. SP2

MfG Hames


----------



## Thunderboltand (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Der Unterschied zwischen DX 9 und DX 10 ist schon deutlich sichtbar. Auf meinem AMD Athlon 64 3500+ mit GeForce 6800GT mit 800*600 und allen Einstellungen auf "Low" ist CRYSIS flüssig spielbar, sieht aber nicht besser aus als FAR CRY auf höchsten Einstellungen. Auf dem PC meines Nachbarn, einem INTEL Core 2 Duo 6600 mit GeForce 8800GTS auf 1024*768 und allen Einstellungen auf "High" ist CRYSIS durchweg flüssig spielbar, in grafikaufwendigen Momenten und wenn man sich schnell dreht ruckelt es aber selbst bei dem Rechner und wirkt "teigig". Allerdings sieht das Spiel den Einstellungen wahnsinnig gut aus! Witzig: Wenn Sie DX9 bei einem DX 10-Rechner testen wollen, kann man beim Starticon mit der rechten Maustaste bei Modi ausführen. Hier noch eine Randbemerkung: CRYSIS ist auch jenseits der Grafik ein exzellentes Spiel, die Demo fühlt sich allerdings sehr nach FAR CRY an.


----------



## cohgamer (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

CPU: E4500 @3,02 GHz
RAM: 2GB OCZ DDR2-800
Grafikkarte: GeForce 8800GTX
Betriebssystem: Vista auf dem neuesten stand
Auflösung: (native vom TFT) 1680x1050
alles bis auf shader (sinnloser verwischeffekt und ein paar andere shader) und schatten auf Very High.

läuft flüssig bei >20 Fps


----------



## mangaka89 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				CrysisStinkt am 29.10.2007 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gut ohne ruckeln
> 
> aber ich muss sagen Crysis is scheiße !!
> Das Spiel hat sehr viele Bugs
> ...




sry aber ich weiss nicht wo du da bugs finden willst...
und ja es wäre ohne die geile grafik und ohne die atemberaubende physikengine nur ein normaler shooter, aber ich frag dich: JA UND?
ich habe die demo jetzt zum 3. mal durchgespielt und hab auch n savegame wo ich 2 autos nebeneinander parke und ein fass explodieren lasse und die autos durch die gegend fliegen - einfach nur geil!
ich weiss nicht was du willst, aber ich erwarte von einem shooter, dass er spass macht. das koennen games auf unterschiedlichen wegen erreichen...

zur performence:
amd x2 4400+
2gb ram
x1900xtx mit 512mb

bei mir läuft crysis optimal auf vollen detailstufen(high, very high geht ja bei mir net). an einer bestimmten stelle nehmen die frames n bissl ab, aber nicht so stark, dass der der spielflüß unterbrochen würde.

mfg


ps:
ich glaub der commentsbereich ist total verbugt..
irgendwie verschwinden einzelne posts...


----------



## snowrpa (29. Oktober 2007)

*läuft*

Hi Leute

Also bei mir läufts soweit flüssig. Nur wenn ich das Very-High paket draufpacke wird es schwer spielbar, da die FPS Zahl sehr gedrückt wird. Hänger gibt es jedoch keine.

System:

XPS M1710
Grafik: nvidia GO 7950 GTX
RAM: 2GB
CPU: Intel Dualcore T7600G 2,3GHZ (bis 3,16GHZ ausreizbar)
OS: windows XP SP2


----------



## sPEEDy75 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

e6550@ 3,01Ghz 
ddr2 800 G-Skill 2048
8800 GTS 640 MB 
1280x1024 alles auf High eingestellt. 

Windows Vista 32Bit neuste Treiber. 

Zwischen 20 und 35fps, je nach gegner aufkommen, 
wenn ich durch den Dschungel renne, habe ich auch teilweilse slowdowns auf 20 fps. 
Aber es sieht echt klasse aus und Spielt sich auch wirklich gut, mir gefällt 
der Anzug, und die taktischen möglichkeiten durch unsichtbar machen. 

Wird gekauft


----------



## BeckhamHH (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Läuft auf 1280x1024 bei 19''  max Res. Alles auf High (direct x 9). grundsätzlich ganz witzig, aber  aufgrund der hohen Erwartungen ist man eher enttäsucht. Spiele die im Vorfeld nicht allzu hoch gelobt und geprisen worden sind, und deren Werbekampagne nicht das Produkt selbst in den Schatten stellen (CoD4) erfahren meiner meinung nach wohl besseres feedback.

Core2Duo, E6420 , 2Gb Ram, 8800 GTS (640MB)
32 FPS (fraps)

mfg. Olli


----------



## NewLex (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Habe einen AMD X2 3800,
Geforce 7900 GTO 
und 1 GB Ram

Das Spiel läuft bei mir bei 1280x1024 auf mittleren Details flüssig (ca. 20 bis 30 Bilder).

Und es sieht auch so extrem gut aus


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

AMD X2 5200+
Geforce 8800 GTS 640 MB
2 GB Ram G.SKILL DDR 2 - 800
Windows XP Professional

1280 x 1024 Alles auf High und AA auf 8x
läuft sehr flüssig besser könnte es nicht sein...

deswegen
1280 x 1024 mit Patch alles auf Very High AA 2x oder 4x läuf  noch immer gut flüssig, man kann super zocken. werd es so lassen da die grafickunterschiede es auf jeden fall wert sind. ihr müsst dann mal genau schauen, denn die texturen im hintergrund an den bergen lassen nach. denke das haben die aus performancegründen so gemacht.


----------



## tomby79 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Crysis is genial - zwar hardware fresser ohne ende, aber auf very high gabs und gibt es wohl auf absehbare Zeit kein schöneres Spiel. Die Physik is genial btw - werft mal ne Fraggranate in einen der Outposts - damit zerlegt ihr das gesamte Gebäude. Läuft auf meinem System ziemlich flüssig, teilweise nur 18-20 FPS.
Bugs hats nur im Widescreen modus, aber das wird bestimmt noch gefixt.

btw. probiert mal ein Huhu zu überfahren, dann im Stealth modus an ne wache zu schleichen und ihn damit zu erlegen - lol.

8800GTX, Quadcore, Vista und mit neusten Treibern gepatcht.


----------



## Hiab (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

lustig ist das mit der very high options unter xp dennoch schneller läuft als normal unter vista und echten dx10! haha


----------



## thebad1st (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Also bei mir läuft es einwandfrei.

"very high" bei 4x aa, allerdings auf 1024x768 (reicht mir)

MSI P35 Platinum
Intel Core 2 Due 6850 3.0Ghz
MSI Gf 8800 Ultra
Corsair 2 Gb DDR 2 800 Dual C


----------



## refresh (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Core 2 E6420 @ real E6600 2.66Ghz
2GB GSkill 4er timing
Asus P5N-E SLI

ATI x1950GT 0verclocked 800/900 MHz
SAMSUNG SyncMaster 931c 19" 2ms

vista ultimate 32bit
~ MID-HIGH details 25-80 fps *fraps* (outdoor action - indoor "standby" xD)
~ 1280 * 1024

joa.. also will des endlich full haben verdammt.. aber als erstes kommt dann eine neue graka rein ^^


----------



## Alf1507 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Kurz und knapp: Es läuft miserabel! Crysis ist seiner Zeit wohl weit vorraus. Der Hype der um dieses Spiel bisher gemacht wurde hat aber offensichtlich funktioniert. Sonst wird immer verlangt das ein Shooter mit mindestens 50fps oder mehr laufen sollte und jetzt geben sich die meisten sogar mit 25-30fps zufrieden. Ihr seid echt lustig.


----------



## Mandalor (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Also:
C2D 6300 @2,5GHZ
2GB -800
Geforce 7900GS 512MB

Hab alles auf High,außer Shader der is auf Medium.Kein AA!(verstell ich den ändert sich auch der Shader,was schade is)
auflösung 1280*1024.
Läuft soweit flüssig,kann aber keine FPS Zahlen nennen,kann nur sagen das es gut bis sehr gut spielbar ist.


----------



## Soulja110 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Ich versteh net, warum sich die Leute hier so aufregen. Wenns bei euch net läuft, dann kauft euch halt bessere Hardware. Was, ihr habt kein Geld? Tja, dann habt ihr halt Pech gehabt und müsst euch damit abfinden, so einfach... Und wegen diesem Dx10 Crack, das geht sowieso nur gut, solange man SP zockt. Im Multiplayer (Internet) wird dieser "Cheat" nichtmehr ziehen...


----------



## KrischanLP (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Messt doch mal die FPS mit den beiden Benchmarktools die in den BIN Verzeichnissen der Demo liegen.
Dann haben wir auch halbwegs vergleichbare Daten.
Wenn ich in der Hütte stehe hab ich auch mehr fps als wenn ich über die Bucht schiele und die Sonne aufgeht...

Ingame FPS anzeigen geht mit ^ zum Konsole öffnen und dort r_displayinfo=1 eingeben.

Achja:
DX10 unter Vista64 bei 1680x1050 (native Auflösung) bringt ca. 25 fps bei den Benchmarks wenn ich alles auf Medium setze, Wasser auf Low und texturen auf very high.
Q6600   @ 3 Ghz
GTS 8800 320 MB
2 GB Ram (wovon Crysis nur 900 belegt, Vista 400 und der Rest ist frei)


----------



## gliderpilot (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+
NVidia GeForce 8600 GT
2x 1GB RAM
Win XP Prof.

Bei einer Auflösung von 1280x960 läuft es flüssig, wenn ich alle Grafikdetails auf _Mittel_ stelle. Wenn alles auf _High_ steht, ruckelt es ein bisschen und inwieweit ich einzelne Details noch erhöhen kann muss ich noch testen.

Ich finde die Demo jedenfalls gut, aber vermutlich auch nur, weil ich dem Spiel aufgrund des Hypes sehr kritisch gegenüber stand, und mir keine großen Hoffnungen gemacht habe (-> habe ich mir seit Half Life 2 so angewöhnt).


----------



## Bonkic (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 29.10.2007 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz und knapp: Es läuft miserabel!



sei mir nicht böse, aber wenn die angaben in deiner signatur noch aktuell sind,



> - CPU: Athlon 64 3200+
> - RAM: 2048 MB
> - Mainboard: ASRock 939 Dual Sata 2
> - Grafikkarte: GeForce 6800 GT (256 MB)



dann kann ich deine "kritik" beim besten willen nicht verstehen.
die komponenten sind ca. 3 oder gar mehr jahre alt.
da kannst du doch nicht ernsthaft erwarten, dass gerade das spiel mit der absoluten mega- protz - grafik noch flüssig läuft. 

mag sein, dass crysis nicht bestmöglich optimiert ist, ich kanns wirklich nicht  beurteilen. 
denn ich hab (noch) `ne ähnlich alte mühle wie du, aber ich masse mir auch nicht an, zu behaupten, dass crysis bei mir noch laufen müsste, ich probiers gar nicht erst.


----------



## HanFred (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 29.10.2007 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst wird immer verlangt das ein Shooter mit mindestens 50fps oder mehr laufen sollte und jetzt geben sich die meisten sogar mit 25-30fps zufrieden.


auf wen beziehst du dich? sind wir am pauschalisieren?


----------



## Donatell (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

[Also ich hab nen AMD Athlon 3400+ 
mit 1 GB RAM und ner GeForce 6800 GT Grafikkarte mit 256 mb.

Das Spiel läuft flüssig bei mittlerer Einstellung und Bildschirmauflösung von (Leider NUR 800x600)
Sonst siehts OK aus, möchte mir das Spiel aber dennoch nicht kaufen weil ich es wenn schon in voller Auflösung spielen will und da warte ich lieber bis ich mehr Geld hab mir nen besseren Com zu leisten.
Bis dahin aber freu ich mich schon mal weiter drauf.


----------



## Tankman (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Spiele es laut Bench mit ca. 35 + FPS

Mein Sys:
- Q6600 4x 2,6 GHz OC
- Vista Basic 32 bit
- 4 Gig Arbeitsspeicher
- 2 x Gainward 8800 GTS 620MB OC

Spiele Einstellungen:
- 1280 x 1024
- AntiAlising aus
- Alles auf High gestellt bis auf Shader und     
  Shadows Details

Läuft voll flüssig und ich muß sagen die Grafikdarstellung im Spiel ist immer noch astrein


----------



## GunJahcom (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

C2D 6750, 2GB Corsair CL5, EVGA 8800GTS 320 Superclocked

1280x1024, 2xAA, High

=>20-30 FPS (WinXP)

ich hätte mir mehr erwartet, werd aber nochmal unter Vista testen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

X2 4200+, 1 GB-Ram, 7800GT. Alles nicht übertaktet.

1280x1024 und minimale Details (ohne AA): ~ 39 FPS.
1280x1024 und mittlere Details (ohne AA): ~ 18 FPS. (unspielbar)
1280x1024 und hohe Details (ohne AA): ~ 7 FPS. (unspielbar)

Auf "low" sieht das Spiel wohl kaum so aus, wie Far Cry auf "sehr hoch". Da sollte man wohl das Spiel erneut auf die Platte werfen und wirklich vergleichen. Da liegen ganze optische Welten zwischen. Low bei Crysis erinnert eher an Far Cry Vengeance für Wii: aufpoppende Steine, aufpoppende Bäume, statische und tote Spielwelt, schlechte Texturen. Indiskutabel. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## sKILLu (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Meine Specs:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6700
Asus EN8800GTX
4GB Corsair XMS
Windows Vista 64bit

Hab den Bench durchgeführt und kam bei
1280x1024 und eine Mischung aus Very high und high ohne AA und AF auf 25-30 FPS.

Das hat micht etwas enttäuscht.
Ich hoffe die arbeiten noch etwas an der
Perfomance.

Hatte dann mal aus Spaß folgende Einstellung
gebencht:

800x600 und alles auf Low ohne AA/AF.
Und was kam raus - gerade mal 50-60 FPS.
Das kann irgendwie nicht hinhauen.

*Hatte nur leider vergessen die Digicam mitzunehmen, sonst hätte ich ein paar schöne Urlaubsfotos gemacht  *

Bestellt ist es dennoch, weil nicht nur die Grafik überzeugt hat!

Also dann bis zum 15.11 (oder wars der 16.11 ?)


----------



## andiG92 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

also mein pc hat athlon 3200 1gigabyte ram und ne x1650 : das spiel läuft auf untersten einstellungen eigentlich recht flüssig wenn ich nur was sehen würd: grafikfehler und alle paar sekunden nur schwarzer bildschirm machen das spiel natürlich unspielbar =(....woran könnten die grafikfehler liegen?


----------



## CoMePlayDyinG (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Mein PC:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
3Gig Ram
Geforce 8800 GTS 640

Alles auf High und Auflösung auf 1650x1050. Lief bis auf paar vereinzelt minimale Ruckler flüssig. Ohne AA.


----------



## chips7 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Tja ich bin (wie ich schon mal geschrieben hatte) auch arg enttäuscht. Nicht weils bei mir mit maximalen Einstellungen absolut unspielbar ist, sondern weil es bei der MP Demo noch recht flüssig aussah, wesentlich besser als bei den selben Einstellungen jetzt. Ausserdem gibt mir das Spiel selber an, auf Details Very High spielen zu können, was absolut unmöglich ist.

Alles am Start-Strand, wo eigentlich nicht viel los ist

1920x1200 (Standart Monitorauflösung), 4x AA, High: 9-12 fps
1600x1200, 4x AA, High: 14-22 fps (einzige halbwegs spielbare Einstellung)
1600x1200, 8xQ AA, High: 4-9 fps
1600x1200, 4x AA, Very High (Laut optimal Settings): 3-5 fps

Intel Core 2 Duo 3 GHz E6850
Corsair TwinX2 4x 1GB Ram, DDR2-800
GeForce 8800 Ultra
Vista 32-bit
DX10
Beta Crysis Treiber (hat nur wenig gebracht)


----------



## Lordghost (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

so normal und so, war doch klar wie das laufen wird 
alles low (sieht aus wie FarCry xD) und dann annehmbare FPS, kein problem, mehr RAM wär nich verkehrt, aber was solls 

Blub


----------



## strahle (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

wäre mal intressant zu wissen wie ich mir die FPS anzeigen lassen kann!
danke schonmal


----------



## Lordghost (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				strahle am 29.10.2007 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> wäre mal intressant zu wissen wie ich mir die FPS anzeigen lassen kann!
> danke schonmal



www.fraps.com


----------



## kingston (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 29.10.2007 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz und knapp: Es läuft miserabel! Crysis ist seiner Zeit wohl weit vorraus. Der Hype der um dieses Spiel bisher gemacht wurde hat aber offensichtlich funktioniert. Sonst wird immer verlangt das ein Shooter mit mindestens 50fps oder mehr laufen sollte und jetzt geben sich die meisten sogar mit 25-30fps zufrieden. Ihr seid echt lustig.



Dasselbe hab ich mir auch gedacht. Wenn ich hier lese " läuft mit ca 20 Frames flüssig" kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. 
Kann mich noch an Kommentare bei G3 erinnern wo es bei 25-30 Frames hiess, das es für ein Rollenspiel noch ausreichend ist, bei einem Shooter aber zu wenig. Und jetzt spielen plötzlich alle mit 20 Frames flüssig.  

Und mir kann keiner erzählen das er mit einem 6600er und 8800GTS alles mit High und DX10 XP Patch Effekte mit 30 Frames spielt. Einige scheinen wohl nicht ganz ehrlich zu sein , was Angaben bzw. Einstellungen betrifft. Geschweige dann noch mit AA. 

Zur Umfrage selbst: Syst. siehe Sig.

1280X1024, alles auf High, Schatten auf Medium, AA aus , AF im Treiber auf 8fach. Gemessen mit Fraps. Durchschnittlich 30 - 35 Frames. Eigentlcih gut spielbar. 

Mit XP Patch für DX10 Effekte sinkt bei gleichen Einstellungen die FPS auf 15- 20. Also weit entfernt von " flüssig" und annehmbar spielbar.


----------



## strahle (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

danke Lordghost


----------



## VerDerBer (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

hey leuts
also 30 fps 
mit 
x6800
evga 8800 gtx ko acs³
4 gb ram 
alles auf very high 
hab manchmal 25 fps .....  hab erst na übertakten der karte 30 hinbekommen ...
lg


----------



## chips7 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				strahle am 29.10.2007 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> wäre mal intressant zu wissen wie ich mir die FPS anzeigen lassen kann!
> danke schonmal


Raute Taste links neben der 1 und dann in die Konsole eingeben: r_displayinfo 1


----------



## Ti3tan (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

beschissen....
X2 4200+ 
8800GTS 320 
2GB 800
hilft alles nichts...auf Very High mit 1024x768
beim stehen und nichts machen schätze ich sind ~30fps
aber wehe es ist ein gegner in der nähe und wenn der noch anfängt zu schießen habe ichn coolen "sloweffekt"....5-10fps max


----------



## wOJ (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Also ich kann mit meinen 18+/- fps gut leben und auch ohne Beeinträchtigung spielen und sauber Headshots verteilen : D


----------



## mWolle (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

so, das gleich mal vorneweg: ich hab ne shader 2.0 karte.. und es läuft!  

System: 

Hersteller:  	
by myself @ MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum
Prozessor: 	
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ 2.2GHz 2x1MB @5200+ 2.6GHz
Speicher: 	
1.5GB RAM MDT DDR400~466 OCZ XTC Cooler
Festplatte: 	
160GB Maxtor aktiv gekühlt (Doppellüfter) S-ATA +40GB Seagate IDE
Videokarte: 	
MEDION RADEON X740XL @ 470/520MHz Doppellüfter
Monitor: 	
LG L1953TR 19" 2ms 2000:1
Soundkarte: 	
Realtek AC97 Audio 7.1
Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer: 	
2.1 Typhoon / Typhoon Bass Vibration Headset
Betriebssystem: 	
Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 
Einstellungen:

1024er 0xAA
texturen low
schatten low
shader low
physics high
gameffects high
+noch sowas^^ auf high
sonst alles auf medium

25-30 fps (ganz selten mal 20)
klingt komisch is aber so..   ich freu mich, dass es so gut läuft.. sieht zwar teilweise schon blöd aus... aber die meisten modelle kann ich prima darstellen (gesichter (geil²)+shadowmaps).. leider gibts hin un wieder noch n paar bugs.. sowohl bei der grafik (texturenflimmern, un halt shader.. aber das is ok, als auch beim gameplay (figuren rennen auf der stelle, gegnerautos bleiben hängen)
kurz vor der dome war ich schon dabei mich von crysis abzuwenden, aber jez muss ich sagen, atmosphäre pur... sound high ist plicht.. und dann sourround oder headset.. wie geil
spielt sich wie n film... ja und auch wie farCry.. aber was soll schlimm daran sein? FarCry war auch supa vom gameplay..
cheers
HF&GL


----------



## Zebera (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

ich sehe nur schwarz


----------



## Nemesis76 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Also bei mir läuft crysis auf 1280x1024 und hoher details und 4x Anti aliasing bei 22-35 fps gott sei dank  recht flüssig. Keine Laderuckler oder Grafikfehler. Bei 1600x1200 auflösung...kostet ca 10 fps.  Das spiel ist der hammer, und der nano suite is ne echt geile erfindung. Und bugs konnt ich auch nicht entdecken. 
Würds mir gern ma auf DX 10 anschauen....aber sieht auch schon so echt hammerhart aus. 



System:   Windows XP SP1
Cpu: Intel C2D 6600 @ 3,0 ghz
Mainb.: Abit AW9D-Max
Ram: 2 Gb  OCZ DDR2 800
Grafik: XFX 8800 GTX 620x970  Treiber  163,71


----------



## CyReZz (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				cohgamer am 29.10.2007 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> CPU: E4500 @3,02 GHz
> RAM: 2GB OCZ DDR2-800
> Grafikkarte: GeForce 8800GTX
> Betriebssystem: Vista auf dem neuesten stand
> ...



Nun, dann stell mal ganz schnell den Shader auf very high (nur bei D3D10 möglich) und genieße richtige 3D Steine, zb. am Strand. Der Shader Effekt unter high sieht schon sehr gut aus, aber unter very high ist es unglaublich! Diesen Effekt würde ich immer auf das Maximum stellen, dafür aber Schatten oder Auflösung runter, da geht sonst enorm was von der Pracht verloren!


----------



## stifflers (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

ich habs mal spaßeshalber auf meinem laptop ausprobiert. mal davon abgesehen, dass die grafik aussieht wie in einem comic, von der brillanz keine spur zu entdecken ist, läuft das game. es ruckelt zwar ziemlich, aber ich habs bis zum dorf geschafft, erst dort bin ich das erstemal gefallen... das ist ein samsung r40: 1gb ram, coreduo 1,66 ghz, radeon express 200 mit 128 mb shared ram. also, nich meckern es würde nicht laufen!


----------



## cohgamer (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

@CyReZz:

ich weiß...ich hab schon alles durchprobiert, und die parallax maps und normal maps bei texturen sehen wirklich verdammt gut aus, nur bricht meine performance ziemlich ein, und ohne postprocessing auf very high hab ich keine HDR-lichteffekte, es is eben so ne zwickmühle^^


----------



## strahle (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

mein sys:
q6600 quad
4096mb ram
8800gtx nvidia 768mb ram

grakatreiber: 169.01 beta
brachte schon eine leistungssteigerung im vergleich zum 163.75 und besserte auch einige grafikfehler aus!

hab schon bie der umfrage alles reingeschrieben; hier meine settings mit denen es einigermaßen läuft

1024x768 8xQAA alles auf very high 

damit bekomme ich um die 20 fps; was mir für die demo gereicht hat aber ich hoffe da tut sich noch was bis zum release!

also wenns gut ausshen soll brechen die frames ein!
bei mir läufts mit bis zu 95fps wenn ich alles aus schalte!
*rofl* wer will das spiel denn bitte auf low spielen???
ich hab ja die starke hoffnung dass die treiber noch leistungsfähiger werden, mal schaun was drauß wird.


----------



## zordiac (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Das Spiel läuft miserabel.

Ich schätze mit solchen Systemanforderungen hätte jedes Studio ein Game mit dieser Grafik programmieren können. So eine Engine ist nur dann revolutionär, wenn sie auch flott läuft. Und das tut die CryEngine2 definitiv nicht. Ist wie ein superschicker Sportwagen, der aber nur 120 km/h fährt. 
Vor allem finde ich, daß die Engine mit Einstellungen niedriger als "high" verhältnismässig schlecht aussieht.


----------



## leifman (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

überraschender weise ganz ordentlich!

3 ghz amd
ati 1900xtx
2 gb ram
directx 9 mit aktuellsten catalyst-treibern

ich könnte sogar alles auf hoch spielen, nur leider da bricht ab und zu die fps zahl ein! aber alles auf mittel läuft einwandfrei und ein mix aus mittel/hoch läuft auch druchgehend gut!

also bin überrascht und fraue mich auf das game!


----------



## Free-Dschi (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 4200+ X2 (2x 2,2 GHz)
RAM: 2 GB Ram (Corsair, DDR-400)
Grafikkarte: Connect3D Radeon X1800XT mit 512 MB
Grafikkarten-Treiber: ATi Catalyst 7.10 xp-32 (aktuellster)
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Professional SP2 und neueste Updates

Einstellungen: 1024*768, High (außer Schatten auf medium), AA aus, AF 16x, DX9 Modus

Läuft gut, kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## 4blue (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 4800+ X2 (2x 2,4 GHz)
RAM: 4 GB Ram (Mushkin, DDR-400, 4x 1 GB)
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon X1900XTX mit 512 MB
Grafikkarten-Treiber: ATi Catalyst 7.10 xp-32 (aktuellster)
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Professional SP2 und neueste Updates

Einstellungen: 1280*1024, High (außer Schatten und Wasserqualität auf medium), AA auf 4x, AF 8x, DX9 Modus

Läuft sehr gut, bis auf Szenen mit vielen Gegener, da kommt es ab und an zu rucklern, ansonsten kann ich mich auch nicht beklagen.
GTefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Alf1507 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 29.10.2007 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Alf1507 am 29.10.2007 12:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt halt genügend aktuelle Titel die auch auf meiner "alten Mühle" noch mit max Details laufen. Beispiele gefällig? Bioschock, Stranglehold, UT3 Demo und seit Samstag auch noch The Witcher. Wobei letzteres auch nicht unbedingt humane Anforderungen hat. Man kann meiner Meinung nach eben nicht davon ausgehen das jeder ein High-End System hat. Irgend jemand hat hier gesagt das man hat Pech gehabt hat wenn man sich kein High-End Sys leisten kann. Das ist ja mal der größte Bullshit den ich jemals gehört habe! Es gibt Leute die für ihr Geld arbeiten müssen und es sich nicht ohne weiteres leisten können mal eben ein komplettes Monatsgehalt für eine neue Grafikkarte auszugeben!

@HanFred:
Ich habe solche Äusserungen halt schon oft gehört. Wenn dann mal ein Shooter nur mit 30fps läuft gibt es vor allem bei MP-Titeln immer wieder scharfe Kritik von verschiedenen Leuten. Du unterstellst mir allerdings ich würde das auf alle beziehen, was aber nicht so ist.


----------



## Dario90 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

System:

Amd X2 4400+
X1950XT 256MB
2GB
Windows XP

Auflösung 1280*1024, alles auf high bis auf Schatten, Physik und Wasser die auf Medium sind. AA: 0x   AF: 0x

Läuft immer annehmbar flüssig, bei vielen Gegnern kommt es teilweise zu Rucklern aber es ist an sich immer gut spielbar


----------



## Cornholio04 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				strahle am 29.10.2007 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> mein sys:
> q6600 quad
> 4096mb ram
> 8800gtx nvidia 768mb ram
> ...



Hm also habn ähnliches System wie Du:
ASUS P5W Deluxe
C2D6600@2,8GHz
2x1042Corsair-Dominator@ 833MHz
ASUS EN8800GTX(no OC)
WD Raptor (150GB)
Vista Bussines (64Bit) - DX10

hab viel ausprobiert, und muss sagen es lief Gestern auf 1280x1024 ohne AA und alles auf "very High" bis auf schatten und sound, die auf "High" kommplett unspielbar! Des is mit 12-16Fps vor sich hingezuckelt, dann hab ichs mit niedrigerer Auflösung probiert und konnte sogar AA auf 4x anmachen und es lief super. Noch dazu sollte ich sagen, die erste Stunde hab ich nur damit verbracht die Demo zum laufen zu bringen(Grafikfehler-Deluxe gefolgt von BSoD^^) hab den Betatreiber probiert, lief bei mir garnich wie bei vielen anderen. Aber irgendwann auf einmal gings...   
Okay und nun der Hit! Heute die Benches laufen lassen auf very high(wie oben schatten und sound nur High) ohne AA in 1280x1024 und, naja scheiß Werte(GPU average: ~23/CPU-average~1 aber es sah gut aus und wurde flüßig dargestellt, drum Demo nochmal gespielt und Bumm... es läuft! Verdammt gut! Hab kein fraps oder so aber gefühlt war es sehr flüssig, bis zum Schluß hin da wurds wieder schlechter!
 Okay ewig lange Rede kurzer Sinn! Des is ne Demo, Vergesst das nicht! Ich habe mir nach gestriger Enttäuschung über so ein ruckeliges Crysis auf meiner teuren Schüssel, mal Threads angeschaut die nur um die Leistung gehen. Und eines fällt auf wenn man sich einließt und Werte und Systeme vergleicht(hab das 2Stunden getan). Die Systeme können sich sehr ähneln sogar praktisch die identische Hardware haben, aber beim einen läufts scheiße beim anderen richtig flott! Bestes BeispielFast) Alle mit XP und Vista, die sich den "Patch" für XP für DX10-Effekte geladen haben, haben unter XP bessere Leistung als unter Vista mit "Real"-DX10...

Klar is nur meine Meinung aber, lests euch mal selber durch und vergleicht. Ihr werdet zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen! Meiner Meinung nach is die Demo eben alles andere als optimiert und Rückschlüsse auf die Goldversion lassen sich, glaube ich, schwer ziehen. Ich hoffe, und glaube, das Crytek die finale Version schon noch schön spielbar macht. Weil wenn selbst High-end-User mit Frames von 25-32 zocken müssen... dann kommen die mit Fackeln nach Frankfurt und schreien: "Vergeltung"  
Und ich denke Crytek hats drauf die Engine rund zu machen, bestes Beispiel is FarCry! Und eben gerade deswegen haben die nen Ruf zu verlieren.
Okay schluss jetz.


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Wie Crysis bei mir laüft, hab ich schon bei der Umfrage angegeben. Was ich viel wichtiger finde, wie ihr die Demo selbst fandet. Mir macht sie immer noch total viel spaß, ich find Crysis bis jetzt  auch viel besser als Far Cry. Freu mich schon total auf die Vollversion.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				SUPERMANLEIN am 29.10.2007 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Crysis bei mir laüft, hab ich schon bei der Umfrage angegeben. Was ich viel wichtiger finde, wie ihr die Demo selbst fandet. Mir macht sie immer noch total viel spaß, ich find Crysis bis jetzt  auch viel besser als Far Cry. Freu mich schon total auf die Vollversion.



stell solche fragen zum spielerischen gehalt der demo bitte in folgenden threads: 

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=5&tid=6120457&x=180
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=13&tid=6124747&x=246

in diesem thread soll es rein um die performance gehen.
danke


----------



## Dario90 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Muss noch dazu sagen das ich durch alle Objekte hindurchsehen kann, sind also alle durchsichtig, wenn ich die Shader Qualität auf Medium oder Low stelle. War in der Beta auch schon so..


----------



## KrischanLP (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 29.10.2007 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Leute die für ihr Geld arbeiten müssen und es sich nicht ohne weiteres leisten können mal eben ein komplettes Monatsgehalt für eine neue Grafikkarte auszugeben!



Hmm dann verdienst / bekommst du aber nicht wirklich ein Montagsgehalt oder musst es kleiner schreiben als RR. Monatsgehalt von ca 500 Euro (8800 gtx ultra) ... da würde ich mich fragen ob ich überhaupt PC spielen will!
10% vom "gehalt" für ein Neupreisspiel - nein danke


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

also, auf LOW geht es bei mir einwandfrei auf 1280x1025

*A64 X2 4200+
2GB RAM
ATi X800XL 256MB (Shader 2.0)
Windows XP*


bei MEDIUM ruckelte es bei einer Strandszene mit 4-5 Gegnern zu stark, um Spaß zu machen, wobei ich der Hektik dann eh nicht gesehen hab, dass es besser aussieht als in LOW...


----------



## extrapartner (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Hab nur einen P4 3,2 GHz, 1 GB RAM und ne Radeon X1300pro 256 MB.

Auflösung 1.024x768, fast alle Details Minimum. Läuft flüssig und sieht immernoch saugeil aus

mfg


----------



## N-Traxx (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

P4 3,0 GHz FSB 800
ASUS v9980 FX5950 Ultra DX9
2GB Corsair DDR 400

Läst sich nicht starten.


----------



## Alien-Ware (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Also ich finde das so ca 20 FPS veil zu wenig zum Spielen sind.War  nicht irgendwann mal was im Net ,wo stand das Cysis recht gute peformence haben sollte....mhhh


----------



## Belgium (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Ich hab nen Dual Core 2x 1,8 Ghz
2 GB Ram
Ne Geforcer 8400 GS
Vista 32 bit
Muss sagen auf Low läuft es gut, Medium naja, und High beschissen. (DX10)
Auf DX 9 naja auch nicht wirklich besser, Grafiktreiber hab ich diesen Crysis Beta Dings genommen, aber einfach aus Faulheit so installiert ohne den alten Treiber zu deinstallieren (kann es vielleicht deswegn Performance Probleme geben)
Gruss der Belgier


----------



## Mito (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

C2D E6750 2,66 GHZ
2GB Ram DDR2 800
Geforce 8800GTS 640MB
Vista  home premium

Spiel läuft bei 1440*900 ohne aa und ein paar abstrichen in der postprocessing sowie particel effekten und Wasser auf medium. Sonst alels auf high. 

Schätzungsweise average 30-40 fps bei schweren kämpfen mit den japaner kommt es allerdings zu Einbrüchen.


----------



## Luckyhigh (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Intel Core 2 Duo 2x2,4 GHZ
2 GB Ram
8800 GTS 640 MB
Xp SP 2
neuster Nvidia Beta treiber

Spiele mit 1680 x 1050
Anisotrope Filterung auf 16x 
und alles auf High
 bei dieser einstellung rennt das spiel gerade mal flüssig ab und zu a ruckler is ja noch ok 

aber ich kann nicht mal auf very high einstellen und wenn ich anisotrope Filterung auf 16xQ stelle ruckelt es und hängt 

Finde es eine frechheit das man mit dieser hardware noch immer nicht flüssig spielen kann und sich extra sein pc upgraden muss um das spiel flüssig zu spielen da bleib ich lieber bei COD4 oder sonstige neue spiele die bei dieser hardware noch lange nicht ruckeln

Bei FAR CRY 2 wird das mit sicher heit das gleiche sein 

DANKE an die Programmierer von CRYTEK

mfg


----------



## KrischanLP (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Luckyhigh am 29.10.2007 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei FAR CRY 2 wird das mit sicher heit das gleiche sein



Beweise ?
Ist doch ein komplett anderes Entwicklungsstudio.
Das hat nichts mehr mit den Machern von FarCry oder Crysis zu tun.


----------



## Luckyhigh (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

trotzdem haben die noch ihre finger mit drin


----------



## Hard-2-Get (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Aufgrund besch...eidener Hardware ist es mir vergönnt CRYSIS spielen zu können (unter Mindestanforderung, yippie!!   )


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

man sollte so oder so noch abwarten - es ist nur die DEMO - es kann gut sein, dass das bis zum release noch optimiert wird und viel besser läuft.

vor allem find ich es lustig, dass manche sich mit BETA-treiber überhaupt ein urteil erlauben - wer sagt denn, dass da die treiber nicht selber suboptimal sind und auch ein grund für die "schlechte" performance sind...?


----------



## Peter23 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 29.10.2007 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund besch...eidener Hardware ist es mir vergönnt CRYSIS spielen zu können (unter Mindestanforderung, yippie!!   )



Auflösung: 1680x 1050
Antialiasing: 2 Fach
Alles auf High

Ca: 25 Frames, nicht super aber es geht so.

Warum jammern hier eigentlich alle so? Ich habe mal alles auf medium gestellt und hatte über 60 Frames und das Spiel sah selbst da unglaublich gut aus.
Außerdem kann man ja noch mischen (manches auf high je nach Geschmack)


----------



## MICHI123 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

a64 3000+, 1gb ram, radeon 1600pro, läuft bei 800x600 mit niedrigen details und ner sichtweite von 2m (wenn man zoomt tauchen überall gigantische elemente auf die vorher nicht da waren ) läufts problemlos ^^ nur diese ganzen treppenstufen nerven nur halt hochschalten stinkt ^^


----------



## DarkstarII (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Ich habe einen Intel Pentium 4 mit 3,4 Ghz und einer ATI x800 pro, (die kein shader 3 unterstützt) 
Dazu habe ich 1 gb ram. 
Mit anderen Worten der rechner hat seine besten Tage hinter sich, ABER (das große)
Ich kann Crysis mit dem neusten Treiber (graka) spielen, aber auch nur mit dem! 
Ich habe mich sogar getraut ein paar einstellungen auf middl zu stellen, und wisst ihr was? Es hat nicht gehackt! cool wa! ^^

mfg


----------



## sly47 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

AMD clawhammer 3400+,  2048 mb RAM, xfx 7600gt mit 256 DDR3 RAM und XP Premium 32 bit

bei einer auflösung von 1024x768 und mittleren Grafikdetails ohne aa und af noch gut spielbar und es schaut auch noch recht gut aus.

Bei größeren Gefechten sacken die Frames aber leider ein wenig ein ca 15-20 es wäre aber noch spielbar aber spielspass is was anderes naja auch egal werd mir bestimmt keine neue Hardware nur für n Game holen da werd ich ja arm ausserdem bin ich eh gerad so auf dem Orangebox tripp da flutscht wenigstens alles und schaut ebenfalls gut aus.

cheers<sly


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Vista 32 Bit
C2D @ 3200 Mhz
XFX GF8800 GTS 640 MB XXX
2 GB Ram
ABIT QUAD GT


Alle Settinx auf Very High- läuft recht gut  auf 1024


----------



## Alf1507 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				KrischanLP am 29.10.2007 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Alf1507 am 29.10.2007 14:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, das mit dem Monatsgehalt war etas übertrieben. Trotzdem sind 500€ eine Menge Geld und ich kenne genügend Leute die zum Teil sogar noch eine GeForce 4 oder noch älteres Zeug in ihrem Rechner haben., weil sie sich nicht besseres leisten können. Wenn dann irgendwelche Kiddies mit einer 88GTX kommen, die ihren Rechner von den lieben Eltern bezahlt bekommen und dann noch dumme Sprüche ablassen kriege ich echt die Krise.


----------



## Saggitarius (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Ich kann mich beetlejuice666 nur anschließen, läuft sehr gut auf 1024 und very high, auch mit nem c2d @2,4GHz.


----------



## strahle (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Herbboy am 29.10.2007 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem find ich es lustig, dass manche sich mit BETA-treiber überhaupt ein urteil erlauben - wer sagt denn, dass da die treiber nicht selber suboptimal sind und auch ein grund für die "schlechte" performance sind...?



solltest dich vllt erst mal informieren bevor du einfach drauf los plapperst...
diese beta treiber 169.01 ist ich zitiere:
"Empfohlener Treiber für Crysis-Single-Player-Demo."

wie schon erwähnt hatte ich mit älteren treibern grafikfehler; andersgesagt lief die demo mit diesem treiber um einiges besser!


----------



## DjDavyK (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

P5N E-Sli
Core2Duo E6600
8800GTS (320)
2 Giga
Vista (32)

Auf Medium bekomm ich zwischen  12 u.16  fps   

Auflösung: 1280 x 1024
Ohne AA 
Driver Aktuell


----------



## martusa (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Jungs keine Panik, das ist ein Pre-Demo Release.Wir sind jetzt alle Tester . Das Spiel wird mit Sicherheit noch optimiert. Wenn erst noch paar neue Treiber von Nvidia rauskommen sieht das ganze schon ganz anders aus!!! Spiele die Demo auf einem core Duo 6600 mit 2GB RAM und einer Geforce 8800GTS (640MB)(Vista 64Bit).
UNBEDINGT den neuen Nvidia ForcewareTeiber 169.01(Beta) benutzen. Der bringt bei mir 30-40% mehr Leistung!!! Ist kein Witz ! Vorher war die Demo mit dem Forceware 163.69 unspielbar.Da lagen die Frames bei mir so um die 15-20!!! Spiele mit volgenden Einstellungen : Auflösung 1680x1050 (auf 22Zoll TFT), alles auf High, außer das Wasser und die Shaders die hab ich auf very High .Frames liegen jetzt im schnitt so bei 30...


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				strahle am 29.10.2007 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> diese beta treiber 169.01 ist ich zitiere:
> "Empfohlener Treiber für Crysis-Single-Player-Demo."


Im großen und ganzen ist es aber immer noch ein -->*Beta*<-- Triber, dass lange nich heißen muss, dass es mit diesem empfohlen Triber auch so laufen soll, wie er beschrieben ist.


----------



## matgeh (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

SYSTEM:
Asus Commando
Intel Core2duo E6700
4GB Corsair xms2 800
Asus EN8800gtx
Grafiktreiber: 163.xx
Betriebssystem: Vista 64bit

DX10
AA immer 8xQ
very high: 9-14fps mit fraps gemessen, fühlt sich am anfang noch spielbar an, geht bei 2 Gegner aber ordentlioch in die Knie
high: mit 16-24 fps spielbar, aber bei zuvielen Gegnern gibts ruckler und dann unspielbar
medium: 30-60 fps, sehr gut spielbar, aber ohne shader auf high siehts nicht mehr toll aus.

Spiele nun aus einer Mischung high und medium, was mich leider stört, dass ich mir extra für das spiel nen neuen rechner gekauft hab und solche framerates zustande kommen, spiele eingentlich gerne in guter quali! Hofffe, dass das release weniger hw hungrig ist


----------



## KrischanLP (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 29.10.2007 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, das mit dem Monatsgehalt war etas übertrieben. Trotzdem sind 500€ eine Menge Geld und ich kenne genügend Leute die zum Teil sogar noch eine GeForce 4 oder noch älteres Zeug in ihrem Rechner haben., weil sie sich nicht besseres leisten können. Wenn dann irgendwelche Kiddies mit einer 88GTX kommen, die ihren Rechner von den lieben Eltern bezahlt bekommen und dann noch dumme Sprüche ablassen kriege ich echt die Krise.



Dagegen sag ich auch nichts!
Ich gehe selbst arbeiten und ignoriere manche Sprüche von Kiddies mit zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit aber zu viel Geld einfach  .
Ich hätte mir von meinem Gehalt zwar locker die Ultra kaufen können ohne gleich hungern zu müssen, aber das war mir zu krass.
Mehrleistung von ca. 25% zu einem Mehrpreis von 50% (vgl zur GTS) -> nein Danke.
Dabei hab ich noch nichtmal die Stromrechnung mit einbezogen da die Ultra einige Watt mehr aus der Dose zutscht als die GTS.

Von daher... lieber in 2 Jahren für das Gesparte Geld ne neue graka kaufen die dann schneller ist als die Ultra


----------



## Xeroxon (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				matgeh am 29.10.2007 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM:
> Asus Commando
> Intel Core2duo E6700
> 4GB Corsair xms2 800
> ...



1. 8x aa is wohl ein bisschen viel, 2x reicht auch.
2. nimmst du forceware 169.01, weil extra für crysis.


----------



## Alf1507 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				KrischanLP am 29.10.2007 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Alf1507 am 29.10.2007 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz genau!


----------



## Asgard1 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Danke Leute, ich kann mir den Download wohl sparen - denn ein 3500+ wurde schon irgendwo getestet und es lohnt wohl nicht.

Aber hat schon einer etwas über SLI in Erfahrung gebracht, ich hab die Kommentare alle gelesen aber nichts gefunden.

Zu der Diskussion wegen der Kohle:
Ich finde (wenn ich die Systeme so anschaue) es gibt Leute die investieren ganzschön in Ihre Rechner. Das ist keine Wertung aber überall hört man die Deutschen kommen mit dem Geld nicht aus - alles wird so teuer - und dann solche Rechner. RESPEKT.
Ich muß mir den Neuen immer zusammensparen.(trotz Arbeit) und andere überlegen, ob die 1950 Ati durch eine 88GT ersetzt werden sollte.
  Paßt irgendwie echt nicht. Aber anderer Leute Obst sieht sowieso immer besser aus! In diesem Sinne:


----------



## michaelmct (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Spiele mit einer 7950GX², 2GB Ram und nem Core2D 6600 unter XP....Grafik auf High in 1280x1024 ausser Schatten und PostP das hab ich auf Mid...es läuft doch Recht flüssig und sieht wirklich wirklich gut aus...Naja aber ob das Spiel mit der Story von HL² mithalten kann, wird sich wohl erst zeigen....


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 29.10.2007 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz und knapp: Es läuft miserabel! Crysis ist seiner Zeit wohl weit vorraus. Der Hype der um dieses Spiel bisher gemacht wurde hat aber offensichtlich funktioniert. Sonst wird immer verlangt das ein Shooter mit mindestens 50fps oder mehr laufen sollte und jetzt geben sich die meisten sogar mit 25-30fps zufrieden. Ihr seid echt lustig.



Naja solange es flüssig läuft ist doch egal ob 50 oder knapp 30 fps.. die 20 Bildchen in der Sekunde mehr macht da auch keinen so großen Unterschied. Klar wirkt es mit mehr FPS auch lebendiger und weicher, aber naja.. man kann ja immernoch die Einstellungen runterschrauben  Ich habe schon einen High-End-PC und selbst mit diesem bin ich - bei alles auf very high + 8x AA auf 1280 x 800 (Monitor: 30" d.h. 2560 x 1600) - knapp an der Grenze zwischen flüssig und nicht flüssig. Ich bin noch zu faul extra für die Demo den 22" dran zu schließen, aber ich hoffe dann wird das ganze nochmal eine Ecke schöner aussehen, auf der höchstmöglichen Auflösung für einen 22" 

Im Schnitt hatte ich 26 FPS und das obwohl ich doch die neuen Treiber für diese Demo installiert habe   bei Gefechtsszenen ging es dann auch mal runter auf ca. 15 FPS und bei größerem NPC-Aufkommen auch mal unter 12 FPS so zwischen 8 und 12 FPS - in diesem Bereich zählt jedes Bildchen 

Also wenn Crysis nicht mit solchen stumpfsinnigen Sachen wie Onlineaktivierung und derartigen Frechheiten ankommt, ist es aufjedenfall schon gekauft


----------



## gandalf68 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Hallo Shooter Fans

Also ich bin einfach nur begeistert. Das Feeling ist gleich wie damals von Far Cry. Perfekte Grafik, leider ist die KI der Feinde wieder mal nicht so toll, aber alles andere macht Spass. Und das man die Bäume und Palmen abrasieren kann trägt noch zum Spielspass bei. Bei mir läufts flüssig unter 
WinXP
SLI 2GPU`s Nvidia 8800 GTS 2*320
AMD 6600+
mit 24 Zoll Monitor
Was will man noch mehr 
Gruss Digge


----------



## Brummbaer (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Luckyhigh am 29.10.2007 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Intel Core 2 Duo 2x2,4 GHZ
> 2 GB Ram
> 8800 GTS 640 MB
> Xp SP 2
> ...




Very high is Vista vorbehalten (Dx10)


Gr€€tz


----------



## strahle (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

man muss eben prioritäten setzen 

ich wollt nur noch betonen, dass ich mir mein system selber erarbeitet hab und ned jeder der ne 88gtx hat ein kiddi is das von seinen rich parents gesponsort wird! ^^


----------



## pleX (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Habe alles auf Medium und High und läuft bei schner grafik komplett flüssig.
habe:
- asus gf7950 gx2
- 3,4 gb corsair ram (4gb)
- 4600 amd dual core
...

werde mir eine 8800 ultra holen und leider
wohl auch das schlechteste bs der welt "VISTA"... da sonst in naher zukunft keine dx10 unterstüzung.
damit alles noch besser läuft.


----------



## Asgard1 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

werde mir eine 8800 ultra holen und leider
wohl auch das schlechteste bs der welt "VISTA"... da sonst in naher zukunft keine dx10 unterstüzung.
damit alles noch besser läuft. [/quote]

So schlecht finde ich Vista gar nicht!
Habe vor 1.5 Monaten umgestellt - von Win 2000 - Weil ich XP echt schlecht fand aber Vista hat mich doch Positiv überrascht!


----------



## gweof (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

also ich hab ne 8800GTS AMD6000+ 1,7 GB und das reicht locker für midium bis high! die schreiben immer nur so hohe Hardware anfoderungen rein das man sich neue kaufen soll!°°!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nona (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

An meinen Erwartungen an ein High-End-Game gemessen läuft Crisis bei mir erstaunlich gut.
Daten: Athlon 64 3700+, Geforce 7600 GS, 1 GB RAM.
Bei 1078x768 und alles auf medium gestellt (nur Texturen auf high) spielt es sich bis auf heftige Gefechte ruckelfrei.
Warum ich allerdings kein Anti-Alasing einstellen kann, ist mir rätselhaft. Für entsprechende Hinweise wäre ich dankbar....


----------



## PatHeuser (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Bei mir is alles auf "very high" und anti alasing auf 8x und es läuft alles ruckelfrein in DX10. Ich habe 
Daten: E6600 2x 2,4 GHz; 4Gb Ram; Geforce 8800 GTX 768 MB, bei einer Auflösung von
1366 auf 768.


----------



## Razor (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				PatHeuser am 29.10.2007 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir is alles auf "very high" und anti alasing auf 8x und es läuft alles ruckelfrein in DX10. Ich habe
> Daten: E6600 2x 2,4 GHz; 4Gb Ram; Geforce 8800 GTX 768 MB, bei einer Auflösung von
> 1366 auf 768.



hm vielleicht sollte ich mal die Auflösung herunter schrauben, damit es auch mit AA klappt  wobei man AA bei 1680*1050 eigentlich nicht mehr braucht imo.

Sys siehe Profil, zocke auf nem 22er Widescreen -> 1680*1050 Auflösung zwingt mich Schatten, Partikeldetails auf "High" zu setzen, der Rest kann auf "very high" stehen bleiben.
Da ich aber ein flüssiges Spielgefühl auch ohne Nachladeruckler in Gefechtssituationen bevorzuge hab ich die Auflösung auf 1440*900 gesenkt (entspricht jetzt einem 19er WS) und kann jetzt alles auf Very High stellen. 

Tipp um kleinere Auflösungen immer noch Pixelgenau (scharf) darzustellen: "Windowed Mode" aktivieren (Alt+Enter) und den Hintergrund schwarz machen 
Sieht dann halt aus als hätte der Monitor einen breiteren schwarzen Rahmen als normalerweise, die Auflösung muss aber nicht interpoliert werden, was das Bild bei einer niedrigeren Auflösung als der normalen "unscharf" machen würde. Fällt nach wenigen Sekunden nicht mehr auf und sieht einfach besser aus als wenn die niedrigere Auflösung auf die Maße des Monitors aufgeblasen würde  

Kurz gesagt: obiges durchführen wenn man eine niedrigere als die "normale" Auflösung benutzt, dann durch obiges ist das Bild insgesamt kleiner, aber immer noch scharf und nicht "aufgeblasen".


----------



## KrischanLP (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Ich hatte aber festgestellt, dass Crysis im Window Mode ca. 3-5 fps weniger hatte als ich gerade 50 fps hatte. Das Entspricht immerhin 10% max.


----------



## Razor (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				KrischanLP am 29.10.2007 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte aber festgestellt, dass Crysis im Window Mode ca. 3-5 fps weniger hatte als ich gerade 50 fps hatte. Das Entspricht immerhin 10% max.



hm ich hatte jetzt keine FPS Anzeige aktiviert sondern mehr nach Gefühl die für mich spielbaren Settings gesucht, bei mir lief es halt so flüssig wie vorher (Vollbild) und immer noch besser als mit der nächsthöheren Auflösung - muss man halt für sich selbst austesten.

Achja noch ein Tipp den ich ausgegraben hab, kA ob er schon geposted wurde, wenn ja sry ^^



> Und wer Vista64 hat, sollte auch die 64Bit Version des Spiels starten, da diese etwas mehr Leistung und mehr Stabilität bringt. Leider kann es vorkommen, dass die 64Bit Version bei Vista64+Geforce8 Systemen beim Start einfriert.
> Um das zu beheben müsst Ihr beim Nvidia Treiber folgendes machen:
> Dreifach-Puffer (EIN)
> Texturfilterung - Optiemierung von Anisotropen Mustern (EIN)
> ...


----------



## autumnSkies (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Also auf meinem System

4,4Ghz
1,5 GB RAM
GF 6600GT 128MB

läuft die Demo in niedrigen Einstellungen in 1024x768 ruckelfrei - nur eine Art "Lag" nervt zwischendurch.

Ich bin dennoch positiv überrascht! Läuft besser als Legend


----------



## KrischanLP (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Also ich hab Vista64 und hab Crysis auch nur so gestartet. Ebenfalls die Benchmarks.
Ich hatte bisher auch keine Abstürze oder Grafikfehler zu bemängeln - nur Spielfehler...  Wo meldet man die am effektivsten ?

Zum Thema Window Mode: Klar lief das dann noch flüssig  Den Unterschied von 50 zu 45 fps merkst du nur in der fps Anzeige.


----------



## Razor (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				KrischanLP am 29.10.2007 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Window Mode: Klar lief das dann noch flüssig  Den Unterschied von 50 zu 45 fps merkst du nur in der fps Anzeige.



daher hab ichs auch erwähnt, der Unterschied fällt halt nicht sehr dramatisch aus (außer wenn man im 30 fps bereich um jeden Frame kämpft)


----------



## LPSoldier09 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

könnte besser laufen!  mein system  2.99 quad, 8800ultra, 1gb. bei hohen details rückelt es doch schon sehre kräftig. aber zum glück hab ich schon neuen arbeitsspeicher bestellt!


----------



## KrischanLP (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				LPSoldier09 am 29.10.2007 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> könnte besser laufen!  mein system  2.99 quad, 8800ultra, 1gb. bei hohen details rückelt es doch schon sehre kräftig. aber zum glück hab ich schon neuen arbeitsspeicher bestellt!


Du hättest lieber ne zweite Graka bestellen sollen 
Wobei 1 GB auch so schon ziemlich wenig ist.


----------



## fuse (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				cohgamer am 29.10.2007 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> CPU: E4500 @3,02 GHz
> RAM: 2GB OCZ DDR2-800
> Grafikkarte: GeForce 8800GTX
> Betriebssystem: Vista auf dem neuesten stand
> ...




naja, gerade dieser effekt macht das ganze so schick und vorallem tragen diese shader in very high auch noch dazu bei die texturen 3d erscheinen zu lassen.

1280x1024
kein aa
alles auf very high 
bis auf shadow und sound high 

windows vista business 64

~21 frames, ergab jedenfalls der benchmark


----------



## chieftec999 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

1024er Auflösung, kein AA, alles auf Mittel, Sound auf Hoch = Super spielbar, nur siehts eben scheiße aus.


----------



## fuse (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				PatHeuser am 29.10.2007 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir is alles auf "very high" und anti alasing auf 8x und es läuft alles ruckelfrein in DX10. Ich habe
> Daten: E6600 2x 2,4 GHz; 4Gb Ram; Geforce 8800 GTX 768 MB, bei einer Auflösung von
> 1366 auf 768.




sorry für den 2 post.

aha, alles very high, bei deinem system. ~10 frames gelten aber nicht als flüssig. poste lieber mal dein benchmark ergebnis. das ist aussagekräftiger.

ich habe nämlich ~das gleiche system und habe auch die berichte von anderen besitzern dazu gelesen und die haben alle ähnlich ergebnisse wie ich.

wenn du wirklich alles auf very high hast und 8xaa und es "flüssig" läuft, kann etwas nicht stimmen


----------



## Yope (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



> (Original von CrysisStinkt am 29.10.2007 11:23)
> 
> Sehr gut ohne ruckeln
> 
> ...



und -> Die Mülltonne flattert eben nicht 

Für alle die solche aussagen machen:

Man nehme eine Feder, ein etwas grösseres Stück Blech, wirft beides mit gleicher Kraft...uuuund welch Wunder die Feder bzw das Huhn fliegt weniger weit  hehe


----------



## fuse (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

einfach mal hier schauen

http://crysis.4thdimension.info/forum/showthread.php?t=2283


----------



## lucdec (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				Yope am 29.10.2007 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> > (Original von CrysisStinkt am 29.10.2007 11:23)
> >
> > Sehr gut ohne ruckeln
> >
> ...



Nich???


----------



## StrugAUT (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

ja das ist ja erst die "Pre up demo"!!!!! das ist nicht das spiel was in den laden kommt sondern ein vorgeschmack! es kann sich noch so einiges ändern!!!


----------



## blueMonkey (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				mangaka89 am 29.10.2007 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> CrysisStinkt am 29.10.2007 11:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry aber das kauf ich dir nicht ab. Mein System:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
Sapphire Radeon X1900XTX
2 Gbyte DDR2 800

So, ich hab die Demo 2,3 mal durchgezockt, FRAPS laufen lassen...und es läuft zwischen 15 und 25 FPS auf "High".
Es ist so spielbar, aber Optimal ist sicher untertrieben. Also bitte nicht Protzen hier weil es bei diesem Spiel unglaubwürdig ist. Aufgrund meiner stärkeren CPU dürften deine FPS außerdem unterhalb meinen Ergebnissen liegen.


----------



## N8Mensch (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				StrugAUT am 29.10.2007 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ja das ist ja erst die "Pre up demo"!!!!! das ist nicht das spiel was in den laden kommt sondern ein vorgeschmack! es kann sich noch so einiges ändern!!!


So ist es. Ein paar Sachen müssten noch verbessert werden.  Z.B.: auch die KI der Soldaten in den Booten. Bzw. haben diese Soldaten überhaupt keine KI, da bewegt sich nur das Geschütz. Selbst wenn man auf dem Boot ist, stehen die Soldaten nicht auf.


----------



## Razor (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

was ich jetzt schon seeehr oft gelesen hab aber nie ne richtige Antwort: stimmt es, dass die Demo wirklich nur auf einem CPU Core läuft ?!  :-o 
Hab auch mal beim Spielen in den Taskmanager geschaut, da regte sich der 2te Core fast gar nicht während der andere ganze Arbeit leistete.
Da ich einen 2*3 Ghz Dualcore besitze kann ich ja "froh" sein, mit 3 ghz eine so super Performance zu haben  und die wird sich dann wohl noch verbessern, wenn die VV Dualcores unterstützt ?


----------



## Brummbaer (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				N8Mensch am 29.10.2007 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> StrugAUT am 29.10.2007 19:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jepp können Eh gespannt sein, Crysis scheint ja Gold gegangen zu sein 




			
				furtkamp am 29.10.2007 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Crysis hat offiziell den Goldstatus erreicht! Quelle:Firingsquad.com




Was mich auch en bissel Stuzig macht ist, das die Version laut den Files 1.0.0.1 hat  und die Testversion der PC Games 1.1.1.5645   

Denke wir haben ne Olle Kamelle bekommen, da wenn manns ja genau nimmt, mann dieses Szenario ja schon in diversen Videos zu sehen war.

Also bin ich mal guter Dinge, das die Final nur rocken wird .   


Gr€€tz


----------



## krucki (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Also keine Ahnung warum manche so Probleme haben. Auf meinem System läuft die Demo auf High (bis auf Shadows medium) ziemlich gut. Erst bei 8 Gegner oder mehr bricht die Leistung ein und es ruckelt. 
AMD X4200+
7900GT
2GB


----------



## Brummbaer (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				Razor am 29.10.2007 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> was ich jetzt schon seeehr oft gelesen hab aber nie ne richtige Antwort: stimmt es, dass die Demo wirklich nur auf einem CPU Core läuft ?!  :-o
> Hab auch mal beim Spielen in den Taskmanager geschaut, da regte sich der 2te Core fast gar nicht während der andere ganze Arbeit leistete.
> Da ich einen 2*3 Ghz Dualcore besitze kann ich ja "froh" sein, mit 3 ghz eine so super Performance zu haben  und die wird sich dann wohl noch verbessern, wenn die VV Dualcores unterstützt ?




naja, finde die Auslastung war beim CPU irgentwie wenig..

hab nun den 169.02 drauf (kein tippfehler    ) mit dem hab ich nun um die 70% auslastung bei nem DC

wers mal probieren möchte 
http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/169.02/169.02_forceware_winvista_64bit_international.exe

gilt für Vista 64 bit, hab gehofft bekomm des Teil so mal zum laufen   



Quelle:

Crysis-France 
http://www.crysis-france.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2911


Bloss is nun wieder die Auflösung 1366x768 verschwunden, irgentwie hat mir die in der Forceware Final am besten gefallen.

Gr€€tz


Nachtrag.. Forceware 169.02 für Vista 32&64 und XP 32 bit 

Quelle Winfuture:

http://winfuture.de/neuestedownloads.html


----------



## Evangelize (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

E6600
2gb 800 Mhz
G8800 GTS
Asus P5w Deluxe

Habe alles auf High, Flüssige 35-40 Fps 
bei eine übertacktung von 5% dennoch bricht gelegendlich die leistung ein, an immer die gleichen stellen ob mit oder ohne bots.


----------



## melle85 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Performence? Mit meiner Austauschgraka(X300) eher besch...eiden. Aber bald müsste meine 1900xt wieder da sein(da hört man wenigstens wenn der Rechner läuft) ansonsten
3Gig Ram
6400 core 2 duo
weiß jemand ob sich Direkt x 10 positiv auf fps/sec. auswirkt? Und ob es wirklich "so geil" ausieht?


----------



## kaishakunin (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

bei mir läuft alles auf high recht flüssig. 
gf8800gts 640mb+e6750
auflösung1280x1024.
einbrüche hab ich erst gehabt wenns fsaa über 4x geht und AF über 8x


----------



## ericflash (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Bei mir läufts eingentlich super ausser ich schalte AA ein, dann habe ich 

bei dem Abschnitt wo man die aufgehängte Leiche findet starke Einbrüche.

Mein SYS:

Core2 E6600

2 GB Kingston RAM

Asus P5B Deluxe

8800GTS 640MB

Alles auf High Natürlich unter XP mit DX9. AA ausgeschaltet AF 16X

Werde wohl auch auf Vista solange verzichten, bis Service Pack 1 rauskommt.

Ist ja immer so bei MS.....


----------



## vollgas78 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

C2Duo E6600
2GB Ram Kingston
GF 8800 GTS 640MB
Vista 32Bit dx10

habe so im durchschnitt bei 1680x1050 high Quality 20-23 Fps
AA & AF hab ich nicht getestet war nicht mehr notwendig^^


----------



## D3T0NAT10N (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Athlon64 X2 4200+, 7900GT, 2gb RAM

musste alles auf mittel und teilweise low (schatten, shader, effekte) stellen (in 1024) damits läuft aber sieht trotzdem noch viel geiler als z.B. far cry aus

hätte auch mit etwas höheren einstellungen spielen können aber da ging die frame in den kämpfen und bei weitsicht auf unter 30 ab


----------



## maci1702 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

2x 1.86 GHz
1022 MB RAM
GeForce 7300GS 511MB GDDR 2

Alles auf hoch auser Schatten(Low) Sharder(Medium) und Objeckt Detail(Low)

Läuft Flüssig mit 30-45 FPS

(Glaubt man kaum oder?)


----------



## Blade89ra (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

hi leuts
also auf meinem pc
AMD 64 3200+
1 gb ram
nvidia 7900 gt 512 
ruckelig besonders wenn gegner auftauchen xD
aber die grafik ist hammer hab alles auf high wollte danach auf middle stellen aber da kommen irgendwelche grafikfehler xD bin gerade mal bis zu erster cutscene gekommen und danach ist es so heftig geworden lol da kann man glatt augenkrebs bekommen hehe xD mal schauen obs auf niedrig einigermaßen laufen wird
gruß blade89ra


----------



## Cornholio04 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				maci1702 am 29.10.2007 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> 2x 1.86 GHz
> 1022 MB RAM
> GeForce 7300GS 511MB GDDR 2
> 
> ...



Zockst Du auf XP, also DX9? Dann is des scho möglich! Hab mir nun bestimmt scho 200 Systeme und deren Werte bei Crysis angeschaut, in zig Foren. Und es fällt auf das die DX9-Variante um einiges flüßiger läuft. Hab auch Vista, also DX10 und bei mir is nich so dolle, trotz guter Hardware(8800GTX/2GB DominatorRAM/C2D6600@2,8GHz)! Wirklich spielbar, ohne Ruckeln, is es nur auf "high" und ohne AA. Wenn ich auf "Very High" schalt oder AA anmach gehts scho noch aber wirklich zocken kann man nen Shooter so nich, Zielen is zu schwer wenns ruckelt^^!
Und wie gesagt andere haben noch schnellere PCs und bei denen is gringfügig besser.
Schon sehr schade, da hat man nen teuren und in allen andren Spielen(UT3, RS:Vegas, WIC usw.) schnellen Rechner und dann kommt sowas. Ich mein des Spiel kauf ich mir schon wegen der Grafik, oder?! Und verflixt des kann hammer ausschauen. Aber wenns nicht mal auf  Heute verfügbarer Hardware flüßig läuft, weiß net...
Entweder sind die Jungs von Crytek der Hardware einfach ein zwei Schritte vorraus. Oder die müssten noch mehr optimieren!

Ganz wichtig, weiß jemand ob Crytek zur Performance der Demo schon Stellung bezogen hat? Also ob die da noch was drehen bis des Spiel rauskommt? Ich mein mal ehrlich, wieviel Prozent der Käuferschaft hat nen PC mit ner 8800Ultra(auf ders auch nicht flüßig rennt, mit AA und very High) oder gar ein SLI-System? Dürfte ein verschwindend geringer Anteil sein! 
Würde mich sher interessieren was die dazu sagen!


----------



## gamerschwein (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Also vor dem Beta Treiber liefs Kacke , jetzt mit nem C2D E6600 2Gb Ram und ner 8800GTS (640Mb) läufts mit allem auf Very High und ner Auflösung von 1440x900 subjektiv sehr gut, ich schätze so um die 35fps.
Die Grafik an sich ist einfach nur hammerhart , ich konnte kaum glauben , dass die ganzen Screenshots echt waren bis ichs selbst gezockt habe.


----------



## Blade89ra (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

hab gerade alles auf low gemacht omg wollte meinen augen net trauen   grafikfehler kann nix erkennen statt eines fleugzeugs sehe ich paar linien oder so in der art xD weiss jemand abhilfe sonst muss ich wieder auf high ruckeln  
Gruß blade89ra


----------



## Cornholio04 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				gamerschwein am 30.10.2007 00:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also vor dem Beta Treiber liefs Kacke , jetzt mit nem C2D E6600 2Gb Ram und ner 8800GTS (640Mb) läufts mit allem auf Very High und ner Auflösung von 1440x900 subjektiv sehr gut, ich schätze so um die 35fps.
> Die Grafik an sich ist einfach nur hammerhart , ich konnte kaum glauben , dass die ganzen Screenshots echt waren bis ichs selbst gezockt habe.



He schreibt mal bitte dazu welches OS ihr habt! Weil wie schon gesagt des macht nen Leistungszuwachs von bis zu 16 Frames aus wenn man auf XP anstatt auf Vista zockt! Sonst verwirren eure Beiträge, weil unter Vista ausnahmslos die Performance zu wünschen übrig läßt. Hab nämlich den großen Bruder deiner Karte und bei very high tu ich mit 15-24 Frames rum, unter Vista auf gerade mal 1280x1024! 
Und bitte schätzt keine Frames sondern nutzt Fraps oder es gibt auch nen Konsolenbefehl wo man sich vom Spiel die Frames anzeigen lassen kann, kenn ich leider net, weil schätzen tun hier manche sehr, SEHR optimistisch.

Danke 

Update:
Habe mittlerweilen in Erfahrung gebracht, daß Crytek sich der durchwachsenen Leistung auf ähnlichen, und schlechten Leistung auf HighEnd-Systemen, bewusst ist(Danke an Arkune^^)! Sie geben im offiziellen Forum auch Tips wie die Demo besser laufen könnte, was aber scheinbar nicht so toll funktioniert. Aber sie wissens und werden wohl noch was gedreht haben, damit die Spieler(das sind Wir) glücklich sind.
Nun denn laßt uns hoffen, denn alles Geschwafel hin oder her. Wissen werden wirs am  Freitag in 2 Wochen!^^

Man sieht sich im Dschungel


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Also leider konnte ich Crysis noch nicht endgültig testen ... beim Starten hat Crysis jedoch alles auf Very High gestellt.  

 

Ich bin echt mal gespannt, wie es so läuft ... zeitgleich lade ich mir grad den 169.02 Beta-Treiber runter, vllt. bringt das noch ein paar Frames mehr.

Warum ich überhaupt in diesen Thread poste, ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass sich an der Performance von Crysis noch allzuviel verändern wird. Auch die KI und andere bemängelte Dinge werden im Release in etwa vergleichbar mit der Demo sein, vllt. bringt ein Patch ein paar Verbesserungen in diesem Bereich.

Aber ich denke, jedem sollte klar sein, dass die CryEngine2 ein echter "Hardware-Fresser" sein wird.


----------



## KrischanLP (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Ich hatte gestern den 169.01 Treiber installiert gehabt und unter VistaX64 blieb Crysis bereits bei dem ersten Screen stehen. (Demo darf nicht verkauft werden ... bla)
Erst als ich wieder auf den 163er wechselte liefs.
Mal hoffen, dass der 02er mehr bringt.
Gibts nen gescheites Deinstallationsprogramm für Forcewaretreiber damit ich sicher bin keine Leichen der alten Treiber zu behalten ?


----------



## anjesan (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Hallo zusammen, alos ich weiß nicht wie es bei anderen Leuten flüssig laufen kann, is mir en Rätsel.
Hab es auf 1280X1024 max Details und AA16
usw. also alles rein.
Es läuft nicht flüssig sondern eher zäh.
Also ich denke meine Hardware sollte ausreichen.
QX6700
2X8800 GTX
2048 Corsair Dominator PC800
ASUS Striker Extreme
ICh bin schon sehr verärgert, hab ich mir die Hardware doch extra im HInblick auf dieses Spiel gekauft.
Gruß Anjesan


----------



## fuse (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				Rabowke am 30.10.2007 08:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Also leider konnte ich Crysis noch nicht endgültig testen ... beim Starten hat Crysis jedoch alles auf Very High gestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> I



mach dir nicht zuviel hoffnungen. wenn du noch das gleiche system wie damals hast, also ähnlich meinem system, dann wird es auf very high nicht so geil laufen. das spiel stellt auch bei meinem rechner alles auomatisch auf very high.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				fuse am 30.10.2007 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> mach dir nicht zuviel hoffnungen. wenn du noch das gleiche system wie damals hast, also ähnlich meinem system, dann wird es auf very high nicht so geil laufen. das spiel stellt auch bei meinem rechner alles auomatisch auf very high.


Darum ja auch der Ugly ... weil ich lese hier Kommentare, dass User mit einem System wie das meine ~15-25fps bekommen, dann ... ne?


----------



## DaStash (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

@anjesan, nur mal so als frage. warum stellt du eigentlich aa16 ein, bei der aufösung? das ist totaler quatsch. stelle das mal auf4x runter und du wirst sehen es äuft


----------



## anjesan (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

oki doki, ich probs mal...muss jetzt en bissel arbeiten....
Gruß Anjesan


----------



## TheMegaMaster (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Also, ich bin von der Performance ziemlich enttäuscht. Ich hab mir nen High-End PC zugelegt (Daten in der Signatur) und kann dennoch nur auf Medium flüssig spielen -.-

(Spiele auf 32-Bit Vista)

Dabei ist die Geforce Go 7950 GTX der schnellste Notebook Chip 

Mach ich was falsch?


----------



## babaluga (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

also ich dachte das das spiel auf meiner rostlaube überhaupt garnicht läuft: 
msi 6600 GT vdt128 
pentium 915D
1GB DDR2
ASROCK VSTA 
 die auflösung liegt bei 800x600 und verschiedene  anzeigedetails sogar auf high aber auch manche auf low wie zb. die texturen


----------



## babaluga (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

achja und windows 32bit


----------



## babaluga (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Bernd15 am 29.10.2007 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir kann ich die demo irgendwie nicht installieren wenn ich die exe datei doppelt anklicke läd und läd mein pc aba es passiert nichts bis dan dasteht keine rückmeldung. kann mir vllt jmd helfen?
> Mein System:
> AMD Athlon X2 4200+
> 1,5 gb DDR2 677
> ...


 
rechts klicken --> datei hier entpacken --> ordner crysis demo öffnen --> setup -->  installieren --> fertig


----------



## Peter23 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				TheMegaMaster am 30.10.2007 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich bin von der Performance ziemlich enttäuscht. Ich hab mir nen High-End PC zugelegt (Daten in der Signatur) und kann dennoch nur auf Medium flüssig spielen -.-
> 
> (Spiele auf 32-Bit Vista)
> 
> ...



Laptops haben für das gleiche Geld immer eine schlechtere Performance.

Und auch wenn es der Topchip für Laptops ist, ist es halt nur eine Gforce 7.

In hohen und sehr hohen Details läuft es ja nicht mal auf einer Gforce 8 flüssig.

Du darfst also nicht zuviel erwarten.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				TheMegaMaster am 30.10.2007 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich bin von der Performance ziemlich enttäuscht. Ich hab mir nen High-End PC zugelegt (Daten in der Signatur) und kann dennoch nur auf Medium flüssig spielen -.-
> 
> (Spiele auf 32-Bit Vista)
> 
> ...



Also High-End ist das nicht  vielleicht höchstens für Notebooks, aber wer kauft schon ein Laptop um damit zu zocken?   Ich habe damals UT 2004 mit meinem (damals) High-End-Notebook gezockt und war froh wenn es mal nicht abgestürzt ist beim laden.

Aber ich muss sagen die Performance der Crysis-Demo enttäuscht mich auch zusehens immer mehr   ich habe heute meinen 22" Scaleoscope von Fujitsu Siemens drangeschlossen, der eine höchste Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 hat - damit sieht aber alles etwas gequetscht aus darum lasse ich ihn am anderen PC mit  1680 x 1050 laufen. Darum habe ich auch die Demo mit 1680 x 1050 angezockt. Die FPS mit meinem neuen PC (siehe Signatur) war kein deut besser mit diesem Monitor als mit dem 30" (2560 x 1600) SyncMaster 305T von Samsung, mit dem ich in einer Auflösung von 1280 x 800 (also genau die hälfte) die Demo mehrmals durchgespielt hatte.

Resumé:

30" auf 1280 x 800 & Very High + 8x AA -> durchschn. 26 fps Gefecht: 8 - 15 fps
22" auf 1680 x 1050 & Very High +8x AA -> 17 fps Gefecht: 7 - 11 fps
22" auf 1280 x 800 & Very High + 8x AA -> 25 fps Gefecht: 9 - 14 fps
22" auf 1280 x 800 einiges auf High sonst alles auf Very High und kein AA -> 36 fps im Gefecht zwischen 25 und 30 fps

Also irgendwie bin ich doch enttäuscht von der Performance. Da hat man schon eine 8800 Ultra und einen QuadCore mit 3 Ghz und muss für ein Spiel, das graphisch etwas besser als Oblivion auf einem Singlecore 3,8 Ghz und 7800 GTX aussieht, derartige FPS-Werte ertragen 

Wenn ich mir so die Bilder betrachte, die ich mit meinem Handy gemacht habe:

http://s3.directupload.net/images/071030/lxn7cwdk.jpg
http://s3.directupload.net/images/071030/tpykwwxo.jpg
http://s6.directupload.net/images/071030/fbys2huz.jpg
http://s1.directupload.net/images/071030/its5gu5r.jpg

ok zugegeben das Wasser in Crysis sieht doch um einiges besser aus als das von Oblivion (vor allem die Texturanimationen am Strand):

http://s5.directupload.net/images/071030/fhuwuip3.jpg

aber ich muss sagen, dass die Vegitation von Crysis nur einen Bruchteil besser aussieht als die von Oblivion - so wunderschöne Bäume, Büsche und Sträucher gabs da auch schon.

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass in Sachen FPS-Werte da noch optimiert wird bevor das Spiel auf den Markt kommt, und zwar um der Yerli-Brüder willen  denn sie können noch darüber entscheiden, ob Crysis das Megagame mit Hammergraphik und geiler Performance wird oder ein halbwegs ansprechendes Spiel mit toller Optik, das aber nur auf stickstoffgekühlten NASA-Computern halbwegs ordentlich läuft/aussieht.

Also strengt euch an Jungs


----------



## crackajack (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

E4300
2GB RAM CL5
1950Pro 256MB (daher immer nur DX9)
catalyst 7-10 unter XP, 7-4 unter Vista32
alles einfach auf Medium (für ne Demo tüftel ich nicht herum)
1280x1024, AA aus

mit den beiden Benchmarks liegt XP min. 20% vorne, da erreiche ich etwa 25FPS (mit CPU und GPU-bench), mit Vista sind nur knapp über 20 drin.

Wirklich sauber spielbar ist es aber für mein Empfinden damit nicht.


----------



## Alf1507 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 30.10.2007 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> TheMegaMaster am 30.10.2007 19:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schön gesagt! Ich habe in letzter Zeit R6 Vegas, Bioschock, Stranglehold und die UT 3 Demo gezockt, alle liefen mit maximalen Details *flüssig*! Das kann man von Crysis absolut nicht behaupten. Ich kann absolut nicht verstehen warum ein Spiel mit solchen unmenschlichen Anforderungen noch so gehypted wird. Ich habe es in diesem Thread schon einmal gesagt und ich wiederhole es nochmal: Es gab schon oft Leute die sich beschwert haben wenn ein Shooter mit weniger als 60fps gelaufen ist. Das hier dann etliche Leute plötzlich 20-25fps als flüssig bezeichnen ist einfach nur noch lächerlich. Kauft brav weiter eure High-End Hardware, und Entwickler werden sich noch weniger Mühe geben müssen um gute Grafik auch auf bezahlbahren Sytemen zum laufen zu bringen. Spätestens dann dürft ihr alle 6-7 Monate euer System aufrüsten. Crysis is für mich gestorben. Wenigstens passt der Name, denn bei diesem Spiel bekomme ich echt die Krise. Es lebe der Hype!


----------



## Rabowke (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Also besonders gut ist die Performance bei mir nicht, mit dem unten genannten System erreiche ich in 1680x1050 mit max. Details ~9-12fps im GPU Benchmark.

Die subjektive Wahrnehmung im Spiel sagt mir aber, dass es etwas flüssiger läuft, vorallem ohne AA.

Im CPU Benchmark das gleiche, mit Einstellungen auf High sind es ~15-17fps.
Vllt. bringt ja der Beta-Treiber von nVidia mehr, nur so richtig kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## strahle (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				Rabowke am 31.10.2007 07:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Vllt. bringt ja der Beta-Treiber von nVidia mehr, nur so richtig kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen.



also bei mir hat der umstieg von 169.01 auf 02 kaum was gebracht bei gleichen einstellungen im gpu benchmark 1 fps mehr.
ich weiß nicht ob ich mich freuen oder heulen soll!


----------



## JoerchCordes (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				Rabowke am 31.10.2007 07:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Also besonders gut ist die Performance bei mir nicht, mit dem unten genannten System erreiche ich in 1680x1050 mit max. Details ~9-12fps im GPU Benchmark.
> 
> Die subjektive Wahrnehmung im Spiel sagt mir aber, dass es etwas flüssiger läuft, vorallem ohne AA.
> 
> ...




Also ich kann dir nicht sagen mit wieviel fps ich es Spiele aber es läuft flüssig auf meinem System alles auf High und 4x AA, hatte das erstemal wo ich ich angespielt hatte auf 16x AA gestellt da war er es doch ab und zu zu rucklern.
Liegt wirklich viel an AA. Auf welchem Betriebssystem spielst du es, ich spiele auf Xp und es läuft echt super. Also fürmich ist das Spiel das eine neue Ära von Spielen einleitet, wenn man sieht was man alles zerlegen und erschießen kann. Stehe ich auf einem Steg und schiesse auf nen Fisch dann taucht der langsam von unten nach oben. Schiesst man auf ein Faß läuft Öl heraus. Zum unterschied DX9 zu DX10 kann ich nur sagen, was hier auf den Bildern zu sehen ist bekommt man im Spiel garnicht mehr mit und um die unterschiede zu sehen muss man schon genau hinschauen.
Für mich ein Schritt in die Zukunft das Game.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				System am 29.10.2007 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.





Mein System:

e6600
8800GTS 640
2 GB 800 Dual


Auf 1280*1024 alles auf High (DirektX 9)

Mit AA 8x 20-25 FPS

Mit AA 8xQ 15-17 FPS

Mit AA 16xQ ~15 FPS

Grüße


----------



## ericflash (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Am meisten Performance frisst bei mir wenn ich auf 1280x1024 und AA

stelle. Ohne AA spiele ich mit locker flockigen 40-50 Fps. Unterm rennen

schiessen und kämpfen fällts auch nicht sonderlich auf, aber sobald man

mal den Sonnenaufgang geniesst stören die Stufen speziell bei Palmen 

schon. Ich hoffe im fertigen Spiel kann ich wenigstens auf 2x AA stellen.

Ps.: Rest ist auf HIGH unter DX9 WIN XP.


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				JoerchCordes am 31.10.2007 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann dir nicht sagen mit wieviel fps ich es Spiele aber es läuft flüssig auf meinem System alles auf High und 4x AA, hatte das erstemal wo ich ich angespielt hatte auf 16x AA gestellt da war er es doch ab und zu zu rucklern.
> Liegt wirklich viel an AA. Auf welchem Betriebssystem spielst du es, ich spiele auf Xp und es läuft echt super. Also fürmich ist das Spiel das eine neue Ära von Spielen einleitet, wenn man sieht was man alles zerlegen und erschießen kann. Stehe ich auf einem Steg und schiesse auf nen Fisch dann taucht der langsam von unten nach oben. Schiesst man auf ein Faß läuft Öl heraus. Zum unterschied DX9 zu DX10 kann ich nur sagen, was hier auf den Bildern zu sehen ist bekommt man im Spiel garnicht mehr mit und um die unterschiede zu sehen muss man schon genau hinschauen.
> Für mich ein Schritt in die Zukunft das Game.


Da ich auf Very High spiele, verwende ich also Windows Vista. Um genau zu sein: die 64bit Version von Vista.

Die Grafik ist wirklich toll, aber ich finde nicht, dass es jetzt der uber-Grafiküberflieger ist.
Die von dir aufgezählten "Features" haben schon andere, ältere Spiele geboten.

Was mir wirklich gut gefällt, ist die Erzählweise in Ingame-Grafik ... da bin ich einfach ein Fan von.


----------



## Bart1983 (1. November 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Bei meinem "Arbeitsrechner" einem C2D e4300 @ 2.66 GHz und einer Geforce 6800 XT @ 485 / 1305 läuft Crysis erstaunlich akzeptabel in 1024 x 768 und mittleren Details. Das Grafikfeature Shader Details muss aber dabei auf Low stehen bleiben.

Interessante Randnotiz: Der Prozessor wird, selbst bei hohem Gegneraufkommen, maximal bis zu 85 % belastet.
Ein Hinweis darauf das dieses Spiel nicht so viel CPU-, aber dafür viel GFX-Karten Power benötigt


Auf meinem eigentlichen Gaming Rechner habe ich es noch nicht ausprobiert. 
Gehe aber davon aus das es zumindest in 12800x1024 und überwiegend High 
spielbar sein wird. Notfalls wird auf GTX Niveau übertaktet


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Ich konnte gestern, Popstars sei Dank  , Crysis Demo etwas genauer testen. in 1680x1050 mit einer Mischung aus Very High & High lief Crysis flüssig, egal ob Feuergefechte auf den Bildschirm gezaubert wurden oder ich einfach nur durch den Dschungel gepirscht bin.

Getestet hab ich mit dem unten genannten System, nichts übertaktet und IMHO dem Beta-Treiber v160.01 bzw. den letzten Final-Treiber. 

Gibts eigentlich schon Benchmarks mit dem neuen v169.02 Treiber?

Schlußendlich bleibt mir zu sagen, wenn die Performance so auch in der finalen Version von Crysis ist, dann find ich es noch in Ordnung. Es ist zwar im Moment die leistungshungrige Engine die ich kenne, aber das könnte auch bedeuten, dass diese Engine nach oben hin skalieren kann ... bzw. sollte. 

Hier gibts ein Mini-Benchmark mit den verschiedenen Treibern von nVidia, allerdings nur in 1024x768 in Mediumdetails und lediglich einer 7800GTX.

Mich würden mal die Ergebnisse auf wirklich guten System interessieren ...  :-o


----------



## KlingonWorf (3. November 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

Hallo zusammen,

also der CPU Benschmark ergab:

Loop 1 Average FPS: 18,68
Loop 2 Average FPS: 20,77
Loop 3 Average FPS: 20,73
Loop 4 Average FPS: 20,78

der GPU Benchmark ergab:

Loop 1 Average FPS: 18,58
Loop 2 Average FPS: 21,74
Loop 3 Average FPS: 21,75
Loop 4 Average FPS: 21,74

Die Einstellungen im Spiel sind:

Auflösung 1280X800
4X AA
Alle Grafikdetails auf "Very High"
Im NForece Treiber ist 8XAF ausgewählt

Mein System:

Windows Vista 32er
Core2DuoE6600@3,15Ghz
2GB-RAM
2X8800GTX SLI mit 610/1030


----------



## lassma-asma (4. November 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

alsso ich kann es selbst kaum glauben , aber die demo läuft auf meinem älteren system 
3700+
256 MB X850XT Shader 2 
2 GB RAM

auf mittleren Details ruckelfrei ! Da hat Crytek was geschafft , was ich nicht erwartet hätte !
Hut ab !


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. November 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*



			
				lassma-asma am 04.11.2007 07:41 schrieb:
			
		

> alsso ich kann es selbst kaum glauben , aber die demo läuft auf meinem älteren system
> 3700+
> 256 MB X850XT Shader 2
> 2 GB RAM
> ...


Was kaum verwunderlich ist, da die Karte keine Shader 3.0 darstellen kann und muss, was natürlich der Performance extrem gut tut. Alles was Shader 3.0 darstellen kann hat beim Spiel eben Probleme. Gibt es vll. eine Möglichkeit, einen Shader 2.0 Modus zu erzwingen? Die Performance auf Karten der Reihe 6800 - 7800GTX / 7900 ist dank der erzwungen Shader 3 nun wirklich sehr mau - jedenfalls dann, wenn man auch etwas Eyecandy sehen will.

War damals bei Far Cry nicht anders: Auf einer GeForce 4 MX (DX7) lief das Spiel butterweich, auf einer 4200 TI hingegen schlugen die DX8-Effekte richtig zu, und die Performance war merklich schwächer. DX9-Karten wie die FX-Serie von nVidia hatten generell verschissen, und erst eine damals aktuelle 9800 von ATI reichte für volle Details (wenn auch ohne AA).

Regards, eX!


----------



## JBT (4. November 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Wie läuft die Crysis-Demo auf Ihrem PC?*

HI!
Bei mir lief die Demo an sich recht gut, ich habe einen etwas älteren Pc mit 512MB Arbeitsspeicher, 3 GHZ und einer ATI Radeon 9800 XT/Pro (basiert auf beiden da eine Aldi karte XXL!!). Allerdings kam das Spiel bei den Stellen wo es nachladen musste ziemlich ins ruckeln und es hat ziemlich lange gedauert bis es weiter ging, was natürlich immensens stört wenn man einmal stirbt und dann den Ladebildschirm von vorne sehen muss. Aber ansonsten lief das Spiel echt recht gut und bin eigentlich auch total zufrieden, da ich aber erst das Geld für die teure Aufrüstung nächstes Jahr bei Alan Wake und Far Cry 2 reinstecken möchte werde ich mir das Spiel wohl doch nicht zu legen.


----------

